# The Nerds.net



## miz & Barak (Feb 24, 2003)

Has anyone bought any thing from TheNerds.net?
I was wondering if they are a good place to buy puter parts
from...thanks
miz


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

I briefly checked their sight a few minutes ago, their prices are a bit high


----------



## miz & Barak (Feb 24, 2003)

but they seem to have my motherboard cheaper then
other places..


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Check the ratings and reviews for yourself......

http://www.resellerratings.com/seller3035.html

I don't think I would buy from them.

Debe


----------



## miz & Barak (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Debe
I had checked the BBB and they didnt have a report on them,
they were working on one....so then I thought I would ask
this form....Thanks for that website,that is nice to have to
check on companies!!
thanks again
miz


----------

